# almost ready for install



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

guys,

its been a long time since i've driven my car, it's been on Jack stands for months. The main problem in getting my car back together was the crank, i spun the #7 rod insert and had to have the crank welded and turned. I didn't know it would take this long, but it's all back and going to get balanced and put back together soon! arty:

so, at least i found out what i had before:
callies crank 4.0 stroke, not sure wich one, might be a compstar or magnum
compstar H-beam rods, had to order one new one  #7 rod got trashed
all the normal goodies, ported polished 243 heads, bigger valves, double valve springs, stock rocker arms, fast intake, kooks 1.7 inch headers, AEM cold air intake, 36 lbs injectors.

i'm adding:
called up comp cams, told them what i have and what i want, they recomended a 243/251 .624.624 114 lsa cam, i'm a bit excited about it.
also putting in those short travel roller lifters 
bored 20 over with diamond semi dish pistons
SLP oil pump and double roller timing chain
those team SCSS engine and trans mounts
ported my Throttle body
figured out my compression to be 11:1 after i plain down the heads slightly.

so i found out why it failed, my builder told me all the clearances where way too loose for street use and that resulted in low oil pressure. not only that, but the pistons (main reason i replaced them) where to small for the cylinders .005 too small in some cases, some of the cylinders where the right size. maybe it was built in somone backyard? or from some very inexperianced builder?

any thoughts?


----------

